# Duke's Pasadena Cruisenights 2008



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It is that time again!! One of the best monthly Cruisenights in So Cal.


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style will be there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 2 2008, 11:29 PM~9853129
> *Antique Style will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. ALLWAYS A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride Car Club will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 4 2008, 01:47 AM~9860055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT I'LL BE THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 5 2008, 08:37 PM~9874215
> *DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: firme


----------



## bigdogs (Jun 27, 2007)

:biggrin: BIGDOGS WELL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

you know we will be there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Feb 7 2008, 05:58 PM~9889908
> *you know we will be there!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogs_@Feb 7 2008, 05:18 PM~9889608
> *:biggrin: BIGDOGS WELL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Feb 7 2008, 06:58 PM~9889908
> *you know we will be there!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390607
were asking for everyones help one of our members 13yrs. old is battling cancer in need of a bone marrow, his family didn't match so if you guys could come down and help the lil homie out, thanks for the support benny v.p techniques L.A


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390607
were asking for everyones help one of our members 13yrs. old is battling cancer in need of a bone marrow, his family didn't match so if you guys could come down and help the lil homie out, thanks for the support benny v.p techniques L.A


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

Duke's Pasadena getting down & dirty for Trophy
















IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/








IMG]http://i202.photobucket
IMG]http://i202.photobucket
















photobucket.com/albums/aa201/cruiser661/SD531560.jpg[/


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

U Know Angel from SuspectS will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :guns:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

We'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

24 MORE DAYS.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Feb 13 2008, 08:17 AM~9932177
> *We'll be there! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 12 2008, 02:43 PM~9925795
> *U Know Angel from SuspectS will be there. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 13 2008, 02:34 AM~9931251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

The raffel car will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC (SGV) WILL BE THERE......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 14 2008, 09:03 PM~9946218
> *GOODTIMES CC (SGV) WILL BE THERE......
> *


*BUMP!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 15 2008, 09:21 AM~9948813
> *BUMP!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 14 2008, 08:03 PM~9946218
> *GOODTIMES CC (SGV) WILL BE THERE......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 16 2008, 12:28 AM~9955653
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*YA SAVEZ............*


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

SO. CAL. DUKES 

Will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9955067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this will be my first time attending this cruise night! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 18 2008, 10:54 PM~9976510
> *this will be my first time attending this cruise night!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: come on out and have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

IS THE CONSTRUCTION ON VALLEY GOING TO BE DONE BY THEN???


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 19 2008, 09:04 AM~9977813
> *:thumbsup: come on out and have some fun  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there fur sure homies :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Feb 19 2008, 11:19 PM~9984458
> *IS THE CONSTRUCTION ON VALLEY GOING TO BE DONE BY THEN???
> *


you can still turn at 6th where you comeing from :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

DUKE'S ORANGE COUNTY IS GOING TO STOP BY.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 20 2008, 01:02 PM~9987626
> *DUKE'S ORANGE COUNTY IS GOING TO STOP BY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Cricket, here they are!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10015281
> *Hey Cricket, here they are!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

2 more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 25 2008, 04:16 PM~10027297
> *2 more weeks :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up Big Gio :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.................


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10046603
> *what up Big Gio  :biggrin:
> *


chillin dogg counting down the days


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: what up CHUCKIEBOY63


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

Citywide will be there, that shit always kracks! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

one more week


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10062281
> *WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLEVS(CITYWIDE)_@Mar 1 2008, 08:20 AM~10064276
> *Citywide will be there, that shit always kracks! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DA BLUE & BLACK WILL BE CUMMING THRU!!!!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

DUKE'S PASADENA ON PIMP MY RIDE.

SORRY ABOUT THE VIDEO, TAPED IT ON MY CAMERA.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

1 more week see u there :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams might be there next day maybe go to pomona swap meet and try to sell 65 buick lesabre


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10073742
> *DUKE'S PASADENA ON PIMP MY RIDE.
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE VIDEO, TAPED IT ON MY CAMERA.
> ...


ORALE LARRY, DIDNT KNOW YOU WENT HOLLYWOOD.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: stop it somemore :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10073742
> *DUKE'S PASADENA ON PIMP MY RIDE.
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE VIDEO, TAPED IT ON MY CAMERA.
> ...


that shits tight i didnt know u guys came out in that TTT!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

see you there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Mar 1 2008, 02:53 PM~10066016
> *ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 1 2008, 03:59 PM~10066276
> *:biggrin: DA BLUE & BLACK WILL BE CUMMING THRU!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 4 2008, 06:24 AM~10084285
> *see you there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 6 2008, 07:46 AM~10103176
> *:biggrin:  2 more days
> *


10/4 homie


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10089024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

That's right big homie 1 more day. :biggrin: See U guys tomarrow.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: see u guys out there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT for a gd cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborsound (Jul 8, 2007)

AUDIO CAR &SECURITY 
13916 EAST VALLEY BLVD
LA PUENTE CA 91746
626 330-0003


WE WILL ALSO BE THERE SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER SCENE TONIGHT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborsound_@Mar 8 2008, 09:05 AM~10120308
> *AUDIO CAR &SECURITY
> 13916 EAST VALLEY BLVD
> LA PUENTE CA 91746
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stopped by tonight and what a great turn out! Good vibe! I'll be attending more. I will have more photos up @ jaebueno.com later.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

for the first show of the year we had over 100 cars and harleys who showed up to come out and give us ttheir support lots of nice rides out :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks for a great night hope to see everyone back next month again :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next month April 19 flyer will be posted later :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

nice cruise night! 

but wonder y they didnt give out the best truck  :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT SHOW LARRY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IF ALL THE CRUISE'S ARE GONNA BE LIKE LAST NIGHT, IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

ORALE....I MADE IT ON THE PIX :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

GREAT TURNOUT LARRY,
HAD A GREAT TIME...
SEE YOU GUYS NEXT MONTH!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hay Larry, 
Sorry we did not make it but you knew what was up!! Will be there next time..

Switch Happy hooked up the 68!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Good Turn out. Had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 10 2008, 08:35 AM~10132727
> *Hay Larry,
> Sorry we did not make it but you knew what was up!!  Will be there next time..
> 
> ...


Hey Al that looks clean homie. hope to have my 69 looking like that soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 10 2008, 08:35 AM~10132727
> *Hay Larry,
> Sorry we did not make it but you knew what was up!!  Will be there next time..
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

1983 REGAL HAD A VERY VERY GOOD TIME ! :biggrin: 


THE BEST PART WAS WHEN I WON THE 50/50 :biggrin: :wave: :roflmao: 


SEE YOU NEXT MONTH , YOU KNOW 1983 REGAL WILL BE THERE uffin:


----------



## harborsound (Jul 8, 2007)

great show great turn out hope to see more like that and everyone there was very cool good looking out 


audio car and security 
13916 e valley blvd 
la puente ca 91746


for all your car audio needs 
club and lowrider discounts always


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

HERE WE GO GUYS, THE PICS ARE COMING.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SORRY GUYS GOT TO GET BACK TO WORK   MORE TO COME LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 10 2008, 07:26 PM~10137396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some of the first ones there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Mar 10 2008, 09:02 AM~10132846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys, it been a long time coming!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 10 2008, 07:12 PM~10137240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice cadi :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice photos Andy! Great talking to you!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10139645
> *Nice photos Andy! Great talking to you!
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TOO, HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT MONTH,AND THANKS FOR THE TIP.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

AND HERE'S MY LAST PIC, HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED. THANKS DUKE'S PASADENA FOR A GREAT NIGHT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

AND HERE'S A LITTLE VIDEO CLIP AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IT WAS PACK THAT NIGHT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 11 2008, 12:03 AM~10140443
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TOO, HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT MONTH,AND THANKS FOR THE TIP.
> *



My family and I will be there!
:yes:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I HAD TO MISS IT THIS MONTH :angry:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

GOOD CRUISE NIGHT LOTS OF CARS AND PEOPLE SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE :wave:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 11 2008, 01:59 AM~10140754
> *AND HERE'S A LITTLE VIDEO CLIP AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 06:12 AM~10141055
> *IT WAS PACK THAT NIGHT
> *


 :0 damn whos that in your avitar?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks DUKES for a great night! Had a good time!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRSLOLO65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10163727
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:                                                                                                Thanks DUKES for a great night! Had a good time!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks Larry we had a nice time :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2008, 08:02 PM~10171813
> *thanks Larry we had a nice time :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you are still seeing the old flyer... Hit Refresh and it will be the new one!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 22 2008, 08:07 AM~10228749
> *If you are still seeing the old flyer...  Hit Refresh and it will be the new one!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE ON THE 19th  


TTT FOR DUKES C.C.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 23 2008, 05:31 AM~10233806
> *I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE ON THE 19th
> TTT FOR DUKES C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 15 2008, 07:59 PM~10177583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna picture


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride car club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES (eastside) will be there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 AM~10240883
> *Pride car club will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 24 2008, 03:34 PM~10244475
> *OLD MEMORIES (eastside) will be there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

casuals c.c will be there

hope to see you guys at ours!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: im back in :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

next week :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

one week more role call whos comeing :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ohana so cal will try to be there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:|


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry at the Faith Dome in Crenshaw... Fredrick Price's church on channel 5...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry and Gabriel Iglesias at the Improv in Ontario...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry Gabriel and myself...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10409474
> *Larry and Gabriel Iglesias at the Improv in Ontario...
> 
> 
> ...


nothing but good times :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 13 2008, 09:23 PM~10409480
> *Larry Gabriel and myself...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: the big boys club :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 13 2008, 09:20 PM~10409461
> *Larry at the Faith Dome in Crenshaw...  Fredrick Price's church on channel 5...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: never hurts to do good you come back truly blessed :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

IF I GET G2G AL'S TWIN 68 ROLLIN I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Apr 15 2008, 12:33 PM~10422123
> *IF I GET G2G AL'S TWIN 68 ROLLIN I'LL BE THERE!
> *


bring it down Homie, I'll save you a spot right next to me!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ILL BE OUT THERE REPEN THAT "GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA" FO SHO!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2008, 10:40 PM~10427193
> *ILL BE OUT THERE REPEN THAT "GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA" FO SHO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


COUNT ME IN ALSO CHUCKS 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

looks like a good time!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10427193
> *ILL BE OUT THERE REPEN THAT "GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA" FO SHO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Apr 15 2008, 11:33 AM~10422123
> *IF I GET G2G AL'S TWIN 68 ROLLIN I'LL BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 15 2008, 02:57 PM~10423509
> *bring it down Homie, I'll save you a spot right next to me!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

who else is comeing


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10427193
> *ILL BE OUT THERE REPEN THAT "GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA" FO SHO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TELL YOUR TIO I SAID WHAT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 17 2008, 09:41 PM~10443783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 17 2008, 07:55 AM~10437668
> *ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

The Big STYLISTICS Will Be There For Support Homies


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Apr 18 2008, 08:15 AM~10446144
> *The Big STYLISTICS Will Be There For Support Homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

movin 93.9 new 70's & 80's radio station will be there tonight handing out some things in a blue sion from 6 to 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

tonight :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gotta go to 2 birthday parties tonight


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10453577
> *gotta go to 2 birthday parties tonight
> *


thats ok come by after :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: im on my way :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

cool night!!

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK FROM DUKES,HAD A GOOD TIME. WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

it was a good turn out.. some hot cars showed up... 
roster came out and that 64 from the big I and of course overnight celebrity from our 818riders chapter and much more..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOT BACK TOO LATE FROM SAN DIEGO TO MAKE IT.... :angry:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

any pics :dunno:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

the flyer says cruise NIGHTS, how often are they and when the next ones?? 

I bought my 64 off a San Gabriel Valley cat, so want to come and pay some respects to a great club :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 19 2008, 11:51 PM~10457566
> *GOT BACK TOO LATE FROM SAN DIEGO TO MAKE IT.... :angry:
> *


sup homie i made both was a good day even when lots went bad :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cool spot...............was my first time going


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ORANGE COVE IS GOING DOWN HOMIES


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

HAD A GREAT NIGHT, THANX LARRY. IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERYBODY AGAIN. I'LL POST PICS SOON. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*HAD GOODTIMES YESTURDAY*








































































 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:0 more


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Apr 20 2008, 04:18 PM~10461071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

it was a good night 65 cars came out to support the Dukes cruise night :thumbsup: Down south took club participation with 7 firme rides :thumbsup: thanks to all that came out :biggrin: those are some nice pictures Andy keep up the good work and to the homey fom Good Times those were firme pictures to whoever has more put them up next show is on May 10 see everyone back again :wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to Down South, Best Club Participations!!!

Homies Rolled Deep.....


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

GETTING TIRED, I HAVE A FEW MORE PICS, POST THEM LATER. SORRY.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:0 whens the next one


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Apr 15 2008, 12:33 PM~10422123
> *IF I GET G2G AL'S TWIN 68 ROLLIN I'LL BE THERE!
> *


Nice to meet you homie, sorry we could not talk much.. I was trying to set up my Laptop to play some music...

Can't wait to see my twin...!


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

looks like you had a good time


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10457660
> *sup homie i made both was a good day even when lots went bad  :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T SAY YOU AIN'T A RIDER  

ITS' BEEN COOL MEETING YOU BIG DOG...SAN BERDOO AND SD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 20 2008, 10:53 PM~10464354
> *CAN'T SAY YOU AIN'T A RIDER
> 
> ITS' BEEN COOL MEETING YOU BIG DOG...SAN BERDOO AND SD
> *


same here homie its always good 2 see other L.A. homies reppin outside L.A. see you at the next event  

AND IM FROM THE (818) RIDERS WE RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

had a good time...nice pics too brother andy!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 15 2008, 09:05 PM~10426173
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST!  </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 21 2008, 05:32 AM~10465047
> *had a good time...nice pics too brother andy!
> *


IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN PAUL, AND TALKING TO YOU., TILL NEXT TIME.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

i see a TRAFFIC shit in the back :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

we ready for the next


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 25 2008, 01:45 PM~10503273
> *we ready for the next
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10512702
> *SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

AWW SHIT, CHECK IT OUT, IT'S MR. T.V. - LARRY CAUGHT CRUISING ELYSIAN PARK. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry!!!

Have a good one Homie!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


BENEFIT SHOW SAT. JULY 12


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next week come and win your mothers day gifts from the raffle table got some nice things for all the moms


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10566404
> *:biggrin: next week come and win your mothers day gifts from the raffle table got some nice things for all the moms
> *



WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 3 2008, 12:58 PM~10567494
> *WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10566404
> *:biggrin: next week come and win your mothers day gifts from the raffle table got some nice things for all the moms
> *


 is it far from the valley(818)?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2008, 10:46 PM~10570502
> *is it far from the valley(818)?
> *


no not at all its off the 605 off of valley blvd .


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

who's comeing roll call time moveing 93.9 will be there to dj live from 5:00 to 7:00 live handing out some gifts so get there early hope to see everyone back


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WILL TRY TO BE THERE FOR SURE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

see you saturday! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 8 2008, 08:06 AM~10606858
> *:biggrin:  2 more days
> *


WHATS UP DOG IM IN TOWN I WILL BE THERE I HAVENT DRIVEN MY RIDE IN OVER A MONTH SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@May 8 2008, 07:14 AM~10606920
> *WHATS UP DOG IM IN TOWN I WILL BE THERE I HAVENT DRIVEN MY RIDE IN OVER A MONTH SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more day


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TONIGHT!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT, :tears: :tears:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: going north on the 605 exit valley.do I make a left or a right?I heard the sheriffes are hot on that side of town?want to go check it out.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 10 2008, 05:14 PM~10624848
> *:uh: going north on the 605 exit valley.do I make a left or a right?I heard the sheriffes are hot on that side of town?want to go check it out.
> *


Make a right it will be a few miles down on the right.. Cops are out so just take it easy on the street.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 10 2008, 06:29 PM~10624911
> *Make a right it will be a few miles down on the right.. Cops are out so just take it easy on the street.. :biggrin:
> *


 thanks


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT NIGHT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks to all the clubs that showed up to support Dukes Pasadena we had a nice night i know that it had a lot to do with mothers day but thanks to all that showed up about 50 cars :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

Just wanted to thank Duke's for their hospitality. On behalf of HIGH IMAGE and myself, we had a really good time.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Whats up Larry June's flyer looks good :thumbsup: Thanks :biggrin: see you on the 14th.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 15 2008, 05:35 PM~10665363
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm putting this down on the calendar so I can remember, hopefully I can make it out.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 17 2008, 07:01 PM~10678528
> *I'm putting this down on the calendar so I can remember, hopefully I can make it out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

Q-VO BIG LARRY.HAVN'T HEARD FROM U IN A LONG TIME...LIL WISPER.MY NEW RIDE...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry flip'n dogs for the homeless feeding!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

had a great time,and some good food.ill be there next time,hopefully I win this time on the raffle.Keep up the good work.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 19 2008, 12:38 AM~10684788
> * had a great time,and some good food.ill be there next time,hopefully I win this time on the raffle.Keep up the good work.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@May 18 2008, 06:33 PM~10682841
> *Q-VO BIG LARRY.HAVN'T HEARD FROM U IN A LONG TIME...LIL WISPER.MY NEW RIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking firme Lil. Whiper is that your cantone hit me up


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10767628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


1 day before yours


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: one more week :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 5 more days


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 9 2008, 07:18 PM~10834148
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 9 2008, 07:20 PM~10834164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days :biggrin: whos comeing :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day  :dunno: whos comeing :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ILL BE THERE MANANA FO SHO........


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 13 2008, 12:00 PM~10863937
> *ILL BE THERE MANANA FO SHO........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jun 13 2008, 12:06 PM~10863982
> *ALTERED ONES CC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2008, 09:28 AM~10862819
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MICHAEL14 (Apr 11, 2007)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL14_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10986040
> *CITY WIDE C.C  WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 3 2008, 02:00 AM~11003721
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: happy fourth of july to all be safe out there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: next week :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 20 2008, 11:31 AM~10913316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

i might go to the next one if i get out of work early enough


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 4more days :biggrin: whos comeing :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IS IT ONCE A MONTH? I HAVE TO WORK ON THR 19th :angry:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 16 2008, 01:49 AM~11100941
> *IS IT ONCE A MONTH? I HAVE TO WORK ON THR 19th  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: yes :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day whos comeing :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE ONCE AGAIN1!! :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jul 18 2008, 09:34 AM~11120463
> *ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE ONCE AGAIN1!! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME AND ONCE AGAIN THE FOOD WAS GREAT... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11136826
> *
> *


thanks for the pictures homey see you next month it was a good show :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

does anybody know who's ride this is  










or the black caddy in the back









:uh:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jul 26 2008, 09:29 PM~11187796
> *does anybody know who's ride this is
> 
> 
> ...


if im not mistaken the green car belongs to Maniacos and the black one belongs to Together uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 27 2008, 09:25 AM~11189199
> *if im not mistaken the green car belongs to Maniacos and the black one belongs to  Together  uffin:
> *


oh thank's the reason i was askin is cause my dad did the upholstery in the green ride rite there in la puente...i rember goin to the duke's restaurant when all the ride's were there but that was like 2or3 year's ago :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

coming up this week


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days :biggrin: whos comeing out


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up Big Larry. See there homie, in my lil hatch put it down for U C. No tags on the rides :banghead: See U in two days


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11290021
> *:biggrin: 2 more days  :biggrin: whos comeing out
> *


dam i wish i was over there still


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 7 2008, 08:17 PM~11290021
> *:biggrin: 2 more days  :biggrin: whos comeing out
> *



SUP LARRY SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: on my way :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WE'LL BE WAITING, WE'LL SEE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 21 2008, 08:14 PM~11144188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when the next one?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm Glad you asked.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I HAVE TO MAKE IT TO ONE OF THESE  HEVEN'T BEEN THERE IN A LONG TIME


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

so when did this become another shows post up i could have swore this was Dukes :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: :wave: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Aug 11 2008, 08:08 AM~11313379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  X2 WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE THIS TIME


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2008, 09:08 AM~11313379
> *I'm Glad you asked.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ILL BE THERE,  ITS BEEN AWHILE


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 AM~11402885
> *ILL BE THERE,   ITS BEEN AWHILE
> *


whats up Boxer :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS NOT ANOTHER SHOW, ITS A FUNDRAISER FOR SOMEONE WHO HAS ALSO HELPED YOU.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Aug 11 2008, 08:08 AM~11313379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ya thats what iam talking about see u guys there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno: Dukes Pasadena :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: T T T :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it's time for a fundraiser..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 6 2008, 03:00 PM~11536187
> *I think it's time for a fundraiser..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Help :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

on my way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 6 more days feels like its been a while :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11536187
> *I think it's time for a fundraiser..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WASSUPP WITH DAT LARRY??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 14 2008, 09:27 PM~11348559
> *so when did this become another shows post up i could have swore this was Dukes    :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11536187
> *I think it's time for a fundraiser..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP THIS GUY GET OUT BY GOING TO THE DUKES CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I been trying to get out there for the past 7 months , but I think I will be there this time


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 9 2008, 07:17 AM~11556951
> *I been trying to get out there for the past 7 months , but I think I will be there this time
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11542982
> *:uh: WASSUPP WITH DAT LARRY??
> *



old western days :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

PLANNING ON IT :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11582085
> *PLANNING ON IT :yes:  :yes:
> *


ON BEING THERE...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

answering in differant topics :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2008, 09:02 PM~11582108
> *answering in differant topics :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :banghead:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Sep 12 2008, 01:08 AM~11583709
> *will be there!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 8 2008, 03:08 AM~11545953
> *PLEASE HELP THIS GUY GET OUT BY GOING TO THE DUKES CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: HUH!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like I'm gona miss this one again  , my wife wants me to take care to the Art Laboe concert  , next month for sure !!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Great turn out Dukes!!! TTT for my sons bike "Best in Show"!!!








Arthur's $traight to the Bank!!! Neu Exposure!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 15 2008, 08:37 PM~11612475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHERES THE PIC FROM THE CRUISE???????????   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

camera man on vacation haha :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: come on down


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 2 2008, 09:30 PM~11766041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Vintage Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

When and where exactly is the next Pasadena Cruise? are they once a month?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Vintage Machine_@Oct 4 2008, 02:56 PM~11778265
> *When and where exactly is the next Pasadena Cruise? are they once a month?
> *


OK so it's October 18. 2008 5 to 10pm
Dukes Burgers 14350 Valley Blvd, La Puente
Yes it once a month with jan - Mar. dark..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

but also remember for all that are interested we have a dance to celebrate the new year comeing in on Jan 17 if anyone interested leave me a way to get at you and i will tickets are $30 a couple till Dec 13 th then they will go up to $40 so just let me know


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11782610
> *but also remember for all that are interested we have a dance to celebrate the new year comeing in on Jan 17 if anyone interested leave me a way to get at you and i will tickets are $30 a couple till Dec 13 th then they will go up to $40 so just let me know
> *


  ON YUR DANCE FLYER, U NEED 2 ADD SOME MORE NEW CLUBS DAT ATTENDED LAST YEAR BRATHAA!! ITS DA SAME CLUBS!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 7 2008, 07:38 PM~11807430
> * ON YUR DANCE FLYER, U NEED 2 ADD SOME MORE NEW CLUBS DAT ATTENDED LAST YEAR BRATHAA!! ITS DA SAME CLUBS!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11827505
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

Distinguished c.c 

will be there!!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Oct 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11855457
> *Distinguished c.c
> 
> will be there!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 7 2008, 05:37 PM~11806038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mike2008 (Oct 16, 2008)

Please tell me is the construction on valley still going to be done by then?
I will be there. See you so0n friends.

Thanks
___________________________________________________________________________
mike

Phase One Car Transport


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike2008_@Oct 16 2008, 03:03 AM~11878819
> *Please tell me is the construction on valley still going to be done by then?
> I will be there. See you so0n friends.
> 
> ...


all lanes are open see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be missing this one guys, i have my kiddos this weekend and i promised them Knotts Scary Farm...  
Take some good pics...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WHAT NO PICS!?


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

I forgot my camera i was planning on taking pics :twak:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Oct 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11920959
> *WHAT NO PICS!?
> *



Nope!! This is a show you have to come and see for yourself, almost 100 car I think...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn i guess i shoulda just went after all!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is your chance to see it for yourself


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 20 2008, 10:45 PM~11926238
> *
> *


What happen to that Jailbird Hyna you walked away with...... :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11926270
> *What happen to that Jailbird Hyna you walked away with...... :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HAD TO DITCH HER AFTER BRO... SHE WAS A MEAN LOCA... WISH I HAD A PICTURE TO POST UP AND PUT STAY AWAY FROM THIS RUTHLESS GOLD DIGGIN HINA... SHE MIGHT JACK YOUR D'Z! hno: hno: hno: ITS ALL GOODTIMEZ THOUGH BRO GOODTIMEZ... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks to all that came down many clubs to mention but to all thanks


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

Ballerz Inc L.A & Ballerz Inc I.E is coming on the 8th rite after the Whittier high show....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

First one I've been too, Had a great time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> ,303
> Joined: Aug 2005
> From: SAN GABRIEL VALLEY
> Car Club: <~PURO EPICS CC SGV 4 LIFE~>
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> > ,303
> > Joined: Aug 2005
> > From: SAN GABRIEL VALLEY
> > Car Club: <~PURO EPICS CC SGV 4 LIFE~>
> ...


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

LET ME TELL YOU THAT GIRL WAS TROUBLE FROM THE MOMENT SHE STARTED TALKING. LETS JUST SAY THAST ONE GIRL I WOULDNT TAKE HOME :nono:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 21 2008, 05:37 PM~11933347
> *LET ME TELL YOU THAT GIRL WAS TROUBLE FROM THE MOMENT SHE STARTED TALKING. LETS JUST SAY THAST ONE GIRL I WOULDNT TAKE HOME :nono:
> *



Don't lie homie, you know you took her for a ride...... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WAS IT THE CHUNKY HINA WEARING BLACK? CAUSE WE RAN INTO ONE THAT WAS GHETTO. SHE WAS WALKING DOWN VALLEY DRINKING A TALL BOY OF BUDWEISER. CRAZY HINA :nono:
[/quote]


THAT WAS HER ALRIGHT... SHE WAS PROBABLY CREEPIN ON A COME UP.... :cheesy:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

NAH! BUT ONE OF THE HOMIES GAVE HER A RIDE. SHE DIDNT EVEN KNOW WERE TO GO SO HE TOOK HER TO GET SOME FOOD AND STRAIGHT LEFT HER ASS AT THE SPOT. HE BONED OUT LIKE A BAT OUTTA HELL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11935291
> *NAH! BUT ONE OF THE HOMIES GAVE HER A RIDE. SHE DIDNT EVEN KNOW WERE TO GO SO HE TOOK HER TO GET SOME FOOD AND STRAIGHT LEFT HER ASS AT THE SPOT. HE BONED OUT LIKE A BAT OUTTA HELL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11935291
> *NAH! BUT ONE OF THE HOMIES GAVE HER A RIDE. SHE DIDNT EVEN KNOW WERE TO GO SO HE TOOK HER TO GET SOME FOOD AND STRAIGHT LEFT HER ASS AT THE SPOT. HE BONED OUT LIKE A BAT OUTTA HELL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what in the world is Dukes spot comeing to :biggrin: days of our Dukes cruise nights :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next show November 8 lets start early and end it a little early so we can make our way to Upland the next morning for Traffics car show hope to see you all there i know i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 22 2008, 07:23 AM~11938190
> *next show November 8 lets start early and end it a little early so we can make our way to Upland the next morning for Traffics car show hope to see you all there i know i will be there  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm: TTMFT!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11935291
> *NAH! BUT ONE OF THE HOMIES GAVE HER A RIDE. SHE DIDNT EVEN KNOW WERE TO GO SO HE TOOK HER TO GET SOME FOOD AND STRAIGHT LEFT HER ASS AT THE SPOT. HE BONED OUT LIKE A BAT OUTTA HELL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 21 2008, 05:37 PM~11933347
> *LET ME TELL YOU THAT GIRL WAS TROUBLE FROM THE MOMENT SHE STARTED TALKING. LETS JUST SAY THAST ONE GIRL I WOULDNT TAKE HOME :nono:
> *


come homie you know it was love at first site :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

come homie you know it was love at first site 


AH MAN I DONT CARE HOW FINE A GIRL IS. IF SHE STARTS ACTING TOUGHER THAN YOU, YOU KNOW SHE AINT NO GOOD. BESIDES I THINK HER PANSA WAS BIGGER THAN MINE :nono: :nono:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Juan almost pissed himself she scared him so bad. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I think she scared the air outta his tire.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 22 2008, 07:23 AM~11938190
> *next show November 8 lets start early and end it a little early so we can make our way to Upland the next morning for Traffics car show hope to see you all there i know i will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

the one that had to have been scared the most was hector she got in the car with him and probably would have man handled him if he didnt ditch her ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

She probably violated him and he's emberesed, Shit I thought she was gonna jack us for a minute but, she did'nt want to put her beer down. That broad needs to be drinking bud light or better yet they need a bud 0 carbs for her. The elastic at the bottom of her shirt gave out.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 23 2008, 07:03 PM~11956720
> *the one that had to have been scared the most was hector she got in the car with him and probably would have man handled him if he didnt ditch her ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Yeah Juan no more calling crazy drunk hinas over unless you are takeing care of it she wanted to roll with you but she said you got real scared so i had to get rid of her for you but i think she put a curse on the cutlass it's ok dont mind doing favors for a homie.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11957557
> *She probably violated him and he's emberesed, Shit I thought she was gonna jack us for a minute but, she did'nt want to put her beer down. That broad needs to be drinking bud light or better yet they need a bud 0 carbs for her.SERIO!! </span>  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT :happysad:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12066579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on down and pass out your flyers homie  :thumbsup: lets help the kids


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 7 2008, 02:55 AM~12088068
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up ray :biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

man its been a minute since I have made it out! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Nov 7 2008, 09:32 AM~12089931
> *man its been a minute since I have made it out!  :biggrin:
> *



I SHOULD BE THERE NEXT MONTH..  .HAVENT BEEN THERE IN 2 YEARS...... :0


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

its been at least that long for me! Qvo Larry, and the rest of the homies from Dukes Pasa


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Nov 7 2008, 09:50 AM~12090103
> *its been at least that long for me! Qvo Larry, and the rest of the homies from Dukes Pasa
> *


whats up big homies how u been :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

16hours more :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'M A BE WORKIN ON MY LINCOLN ALL DAY.. GONNA DO MY BEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOMEZ... CUZ EPICS CC GOTSTA BE IN THE HOUSE!  :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im gonna TRY to make it this month. gotta get bike ready for traffic's show tomorrow too.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats happening everyone just a little information i realize the Traffic show is tommorrow so lets just go out for a while tonight then i will end the show around 9nsh so everyone includeing me can go home and get some rest i have to get up tommorrow morning to walk the City Of Hope cancer walk then im gonna head on out to upland for the Traffic show see you all there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy: WASSUPP LARRY, DIDNT SEE U IN ''UPLAND'' WHAT HAPPEND?? LOL!


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 7 2008, 08:23 PM~12094449
> *whats up big homies how u been  :biggrin:
> *


Im good Doggie, just been working...I gotta make it out real soon!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 9 2008, 07:55 PM~12108789
> *:cheesy: WASSUPP LARRY, DIDNT SEE U IN ''UPLAND'' WHAT HAPPEND?? LOL!
> *


whats up homie i was there i did the walk for the City Of Hope for cancer then i split out there i was over by the metro station kicking it with the homies from Gangs To Grace i got there around 12 passed out the toy drive flyers for December 13th then i had to split to take the wife and my 15 month old baby nephew home it was a good show hopefully next year we can all go


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next show toy drive on dec 13th hope to see you all there lets give some gifts for the children in th Navajo Nations :biggrin:[/FONT]


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: show for the kids lets bring them some toys :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: DAMM NO PICTURES??


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*FROM FORGIVEN CAR CLUB*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 20 2008, 07:37 PM~12215696
> *:dunno: DAMM NO PICTURES??
> *


no pictures of what toy drive show is on the 13th of December 
:dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 22 2008, 12:55 PM~12230135
> *no pictures of what toy drive show is on the 13th of December
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh: OF DA LAST CRUISE NIGHT BRATHAA!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 22 2008, 07:40 PM~12232777
> *:uh:
> :uh: OF DA LAST CRUISE NIGHT BRATHAA!!
> *


 :biggrin: spenca da camera man is on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ORALE, SEE THEN BRO!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Happy Thanksgiveing to all :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO LARRY AND THE DUKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 11 2008, 06:47 PM~12129076
> *next show toy drive on dec 13th hope to see you all there lets give some gifts for the children in th Navajo Nations  :biggrin:[/FONT]
> *







WHATS UP LARRY? ME AND THE WIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT. MUCH LOVE HOMIE BOXER & LANNETTE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 27 2008, 06:38 PM~12278137
> *WHATS UP LARRY? ME AND THE WIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT. MUCH LOVE HOMIE BOXER & LANNETTE
> *


 :biggrin: gracias


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 1 2008, 04:34 PM~12304699
> *:wave:
> *


Were gonna be there.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 1 2008, 11:41 PM~12309891
> *Were gonna be there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: who else is comeing :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 16 2008, 06:55 PM~12174103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angry: 

IM NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.. FORGOT I ALREADY R.S.V.P'D FOR MY COMPANY DINNER AND PARTY... I'LL LET MY HOMIEZ KNOW WASSUP THOUGH THAT ITS GOIN DOWN...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

LOTS OF TOY DRIVES ON DA SAME DAY!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12376052
> * LOTS OF TOY DRIVES ON DA SAME DAY!!!!
> *


some early some late so come on down and bring a toy :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

gonna be cold bring some blankets to keep you warm :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 12 2008, 08:24 AM~12410152
> *gonna be cold bring some blankets to keep you warm  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey Larry, rain or shine?


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 13 2008, 12:51 AM~12419009
> *Hey Larry, rain or shine?
> *


yes rain or shine i was still gonna be out there to collect some toys so come on bye hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

rain or shine the show must go on come on down and get a burger and drop off some toys if all else fails we will do the raffles indors so lets go make a little indian from the Navajo Nations smile ok :biggrin: hope to see you all there :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

weather report says all rain will be clear by 6pm come on out bring some toys take home some raffles presents come on down :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 13 2008, 08:49 AM~12419654
> *yes rain or shine i was still gonna be out there to collect some toys so come on bye hope to see you there  :thumbsup:
> *


Got your message this morning. Ill be there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Best Truck :tongue: 

Thanks for a good night of fun. You guys made me feel like I wasnt there alone.

DUKES To The Top!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 13 2008, 11:42 PM~12424926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck seen it at the last cruisenight


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Dec 14 2008, 12:46 AM~12425201
> *nice truck seen it at the last cruisenight
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Pinche Nicky put in miles :biggrin: thanks for reppin the 818


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: it was a real good night despite the weather conditions it was real cold but many people came out to support the cause u know it was unbelivable people were coming in with bags of toys not only one toy but bags of toys thanks to all that came out to put a smile on the childrens faces :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

we had a total of about 40 cars from many different clubs Night Crowds had 13 cars Antique Style had 5 cars Santa Clause came rolling in with New Creations with 4 cars Epics came in with 3 cars Stylistics had 2 cars Classified had 2 cars 
Gangs To Grace had 1 car Perspective 1 car Lost Angels had 2 cars Uce was headed down with 1 from Santa Clarita but unfortunatly his rim busted off his ride on the way but he was ok thats all that matters Ohana had 1 car Contagious had 1 car but if i forgot anybody THANK YOU ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 14 2008, 06:19 PM~12429088
> *we had a total of about 40 cars from many different clubs Night Crowds had 13 cars Antique Style had 5 cars Santa Clause came rolling in with New Creations with 4 cars Epics came in with 3 cars Stylistics had 2 cars Classified had 2 cars
> Gangs To Grace had 1 car Perspective 1 car Lost Angels had 2 cars Uce was headed down with 1 from Santa Clarita but unfortunatly his rim busted off his ride on the way but he was ok thats all that matters Ohana had 1 car Contagious had 1 car  but if i forgot anybody      THANK YOU ALL  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess my Pic spoke for it self. :biggrin: 818 Valley!!!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Dec 14 2008, 01:11 PM~12427436
> *Pinche Nicky put in miles  :biggrin:  thanks for reppin the 818
> *


Tu sabes!!! And alone to top it off.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for a good night of fun. and thanks to santa for showin up it made my boys night, :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 14 2008, 09:29 PM~12431650
> *thanks for a good night of fun. and thanks to santa for showin up it made my boys night, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks to you :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Whens the next one.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: March 14 th 2009 got the new years bash going down on January 17 th come on down hit me up if u want some tickets


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HOW MUCH ARE THEY GOING FOR NOW BRO?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next cruise night topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452259

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

